# Mosquito Lagoon Ankona Owner's Weekend



## paint it black

Dan tying flies on the road


----------



## BRunner346

we had a blast this weekend. and why is my ass circulating the internet!


----------



## Shadowcast

Great report and pics! I wish I could have been there! Bob needs to post some pics of his new SC!


----------



## el9surf

Glad you guys were able to come up and fish my backyard. I was happy to hear that everybody got on fish Saturday morning. I was on a tight schedule and didn't have time to make it back down to Titusville. Maybe next event I will dedicate the whole weekend. 

Here are a couple pictures from Saturday morning. We had about 2 dozen shots on fly but the reds didn't want to cooperate where I fished. The day before I landed 2 on fly by myself. Maybe they recognized the fly's from the day before. We finally caved in and took out the spinning rods to get some fish in the boat. Not the biggest but still fun.


----------



## Dillusion

Siiiiiiiiiiick

Ankona family killed it this weekend.


----------



## paint it black

Here are some more of our photo's.









Here's the biggest fish we boated on my Copperhead. Dan caught this beast on the 8wt BVK.

























Dan thought it would be cool to go wading...lol


----------



## el9surf

How about some video from those go pro's?

We should have told you to keep your eyes open wading in the IRL. There are some massive gators on the eastern shoreline east of kennedy point park


----------



## paint it black




----------



## paint it black

> How about some video from those go pro's?
> 
> We should have told you to keep your eyes open wading in the IRL. There are some massive gators on the eastern shoreline east of kennedy point park


lol, yea we saw those....lol But he was wading out there up by Riverbreeze. Georges bar or whatever it's called. lol


----------



## Dillusion

More pics here: http://www.skinnyskiff.com/2012/10/09/photos-of-ankona-owners-event-3-mosquito-lagoon/


----------



## McFly

As usual, great photos! Enjoyed meeting Eric, Ryan, Matt and Bob Friday night...really disappointed that I was not able to make it back over.  Good group of folks!  Will work to make the next one!

Eric (PIB) sending you a pm.


----------



## Guest

Here are a few pic's of some fish that "Slimmed" my new Shadowcast.

Matt with a real nice Red










Jesse with his first Red of the day.










My first Red on the new Shadowcast, and on fly.



















I also posted pic's of the new skiff in the bragging spot.


----------



## TidewateR

have any more of those Ankona Event shirts? I'd like to buy one


----------



## BRunner346

believe they were all accounted for...


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Didn't realize there was a separate thread. Anyway here it is if you did not see it. 
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1343075330/177#175

What a great adventure.  It was my first time to Mosquito Lagoon and it definitely won't be the last.  Kevin an I arrived Friday and began our exploration. We toured 40+ miles of the Lagoon and enjoyed every minute of it. We fished all day Saturday and until 1 pm on Sunday. We caught our fair share of Reds and Trout. There are some huge reds up there and some skinny water thats for sure.  It was no match for the copperhead/Etec/Jacked-Up jackplate Combo. 
Once again a special thanks to Mel for making such a sick affordable skiff. 
Not only did we enjoy the fishing, but meeting new and hanging out with old Ankonians was a blast.  Had some great conversations and made some new memories.  McFly and Fishfreek were unable to fish, but stopped by and hung out for a while at the hotel. 
I also want to say thanks to Strongarm products (Bob) and SkinnySkiff.com (Matt) for the affordable shirts and sweet stickers.  They are awesome. 
Love this thing we started. 
Red Ripper (Matt) picked an great hotel that accomidated us and our skiffs very well.  
Here are some pics of the Event
Kevin has more pics and I have some go pro footage to go through but here they are. 
See you at Ankona Event #4. It's going to be sweet.


----------



## tom_in_orl

What a great event and great weather. Looks like the fishing was very productive. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## paint it black

> have any more of those Ankona Event shirts? I'd like to buy one



what size do you need? I got a medium.


----------



## TidewateR

a medium works! thanks bro


----------



## paint it black

> a medium works! thanks bro


Paypal me like $20. its $15 for the shirt, I assume shipping should be somewhere around $3-5? 

my paypal is: [email protected]


----------



## TidewateR

> a medium works! thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> Paypal me like $20. its $15 for the shirt, I assume shipping should be somewhere around $3-5?
> 
> my paypal is: [email protected]
Click to expand...

Thanks! I sent you $20 last week...You mail it yet?


----------



## kyleh

Where are the SUV's??? I wish I would have know of this event. I would like to have gone, but motor has been down for few weeks getting fixed an can't wait to hit the water....


----------



## Dillusion

> Where are the SUV's???  I wish I would have know of this event. I would like to have gone, but motor has been down for few weeks getting fixed an can't wait to hit the water....


There was one but he couldnt squeeze into the side of the parking lot the rest of us were on for the photos.

A few other SUVs who were at the other events couldnt make it...


----------

